# Stereo Upgrade



## sxy92max (Jul 8, 2004)

I recently purchased an 04 Max and love it. I was wondering if anyone ever installed Sub's with the Bose stereo system. I think I have a handle on the job, but would appreciate some advice and guidance. Thanks in advance.

~Mike


----------



## jsmithsole (Feb 18, 2004)

sxy92max said:


> I recently purchased an 04 Max and love it. I was wondering if anyone ever installed Sub's with the Bose stereo system. I think I have a handle on the job, but would appreciate some advice and guidance. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ~Mike


It has been done, I actually re-did the entire system...
Check the pics here:
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/464988/2

At first I ran hi-lo converters to the rear speakers for the subs, it sounds good like that but I just got carried away I guess...


----------

